# TiVo BOLT+ 6‑Tuner 3 TB & 2 TiVo Minis



## Naboxter (Jun 29, 2017)

TiVo BOLT+ 6‑Tuner 3 TB & 2 TiVo Minis cable or FiOS only | eBay


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sold, per eBay.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm interested in this setup if anyone else is selling - black Bolt with two Tivo Minis. Message me!


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm interested in the same.. you only got $450 for that? the price of the bolt alone is more than that.


----------

